# Best cooking magazine?



## whatchamacallit (Sep 18, 2007)

As a new culinary student, I rather wish to subscribe to a cooking magazine. The trouble is... which one should I choose? I know absolutely nothing of the subject, and making a decision is so much harder than I thought it would be! I want one that will keep me up-to-date with all sorts of trends as well as provide a few tips and recipes every now and then. Oh, and it mustn't be expensive because, well, I'm near broke!!!


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I recommend this, but then again I live in Bend, OR.

Only some of it is culinary.


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Restaurants and Institutions


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Art Culinaire (expensive)
Chef (can be obtained free)
Food Arts (can be obtained free)


----------



## whatchamacallit (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys... If you don't mind, could you tell me what you do/don't like about each of those? Also, cheflayne, how do you get those ones for free?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Food Arts can be obtained free on the internet. Chef isn't free on the internet, I believe they have inserts in the magazine that you can send in for a free subscription, but I don't really remember. I like all three publications because they are geared towards the professional. The pictures in Art Culinaire are worth the price of the subscription alone. You can also go to bookstores and libraries and look at them out for free.


----------



## whatchamacallit (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks, cheflayne! I appreciate it! "Art Culinaire" looks like a wonderful magazine, but you're right, it is expensive !


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice thread, Good starting point for me to explore also.

Thanks.


----------

